
How Driverless Cars Could Make Traffic Dramatically Worse – CityLab - edward
http://www.citylab.com/tech/2015/01/how-driverless-cars-could-make-traffic-dramatically-worse/384821/
======
pwellner
This may be another reason to use roundabouts instead of stop lights or stop
signs at intersections.

------
Bjartr
Don't trains usually have to accommodate the potential for standing passengers
and thus have to have a much smoother acceleration curve than is strictly
necessary for car comfort?

~~~
HashHishBang
I would expect that trains have to accommodate the fact that they're trains as
well. I would expect trying to stop/start a train traveling at 60mph without
damaging the tracks on which it runs would require rather more time than a
car.

